# SOAP Attchmentsa encoding base64



## sand13r (27. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mal wieder ein grosses problem und hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann,
wie der name schon sagt muss ich per SOAP Message eine datei verschicken.. das funktioniert soweit auch nur leider wird die datei binary codiert ich bräuchte die datei aber in base64 irgendjemand eine idee?

hab schon folgendes versucht aber das ignoriert er einfach



```
attachment.addMimeHeader("Content-Transfer-Encoding","base64");
```

weiss echt nicht mehr weiter kann mir jemand helfen?

mein xml mime header von meinem attachment sollte so aussehen..


```
MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: image/gif

Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64

Content-Id: <attached_image>

Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif"

X-Mailer: MIME-tools 5.420 (Entity 5.420)
```


aber es sieht eben so aus



```
MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: image/gif

Content-Transfer-Encoding: binary

Content-Id: <attached_image>

Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif"

X-Mailer: MIME-tools 5.420 (Entity 5.420)
```


sprich das einzige problem is das der encoding typ nicht stimmt und er die datei dann falsch codiert und der server daraus eben nichts mit anfanegn kann da er ja base64 codiert erwartet...


i hab schon gegoogelt aber find leider nichts...
weis irgendjemand weiter?

greetz sand13r[


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Nov 2006)

Encoding beim Output setzen?


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2006)

ich verstehe nicht ganz?

wie kann man das encoding setzen das würde mir ja shcon helfen aber ich krieg nur das binary raus  egal was i reinschreib...weisst du wie das gehen könnte danke für die antwort erst mal!!


----------



## sand13r (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo also Ich arbeite mit Saaj und weiss gar nicht ob des da geht... also das Transfer-Encoding zu ändern.. hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

danke im Voraus gruß sand13r


----------

